# Everyone will love these Subaru videos!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Subaru commercials are the best, they're great.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping these up. They are funny!


----------

